# CO2 leak, washer, canister and more questions!



## ara35 (Oct 12, 2008)

So i picked up the tank yesterday. had to swap away my brand new tank, but what you gonna do. so i got the co2 regulator from beveragefactory.com (see link 1). i also got a needle valve (link 2). so the main problem is a leak... and i'm not sure how to fix it. There is a leak between the regulator and the tank. I screwed it on as tight as I could by hand and it would not stop the leak. There is a washer in the regulator already and im not sure whether to put another one in there or if tighting it with a wrench would do the trick (I didn't have a wrench). The PSI from the high pressure side was less than 500 (im assuming this was because of the leak). Also are the needle valve and reactor supposed to be connected via a tube? Cause this also seems to have a leak. Whatever anyone can contribute would be great! Thank you!!!

link 1:http://www.beveragefactory.com/draf...premium_double_gauge_beer_co2_regulator.shtml
link 2: http://www.aquacave.com/co2-needle-valve-brby-reef-fanatic-1908.html


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi ara35,

I use an adjustable wrench or adjustable pliers to tighten the regulator to the tank. After I tighten, I usually check for leaks by putting some soapy water on the connection to verify no leakage. If there is a leak, the soapy water will show bubbles. The high side pressure (tank pressure) should be about 800 PSI. One plastic washer is all there should be between the connections. The washer cannot be re-used, so make sure you get a new one when you exchange your tank. Be sure to follow the instructions for applying pressure to the regulator so you do not damage it. Most regulators require that they be turned down (off) then slowly opened to avoid damage.

I assume you have removed the fitting in the regulator with the valve, purchased an adapter fitting to go between the regulator and the needle valve (the type you purchased needs to be screwed into a fitting). Also, I use Teflon tape on all fittings to avoid leaks. Yes, you will need an adjustable wrench and/or adjustable pliers to tighten these connections as well. Test all fittings with soapy water after you have put it together.

Lastly you will attach tubing (preferably CO2 rated) between the needle valve and the reactor. Check those connections as well for leaks as well.


----------



## ara35 (Oct 12, 2008)

> I assume you have removed the fitting in the regulator with the valve, purchased an adapter fitting to go between the regulator and the needle valve (the type you purchased needs to be screwed into a fitting


this is one of my problems. i had a tube connecting the regulator and the needle valve. where can i find an adapter. and what exactly do i remove?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi ara35,

You are correct; the needle valve you purchased is made to be screwed into a fitting. I used an adjustable wrench and removed the fitting with valve handle from the regulator body. The fitting with the valve handle is not used for our system.

Then I took my regulator to the local hardware store and visited the plumbing department. They helped me find a fitting (threaded tube) that screwed into the regulator body where I had removed the valve fitting. Then I purchased a second fitting that screwed onto the treaded tube and had a second opening that my needle valve screwed into. The total cost was about $7.00.


----------



## ara35 (Oct 12, 2008)

and as far as the connection between the regulator and the tank, is it more of a tightening issue since i do have a washer? and do you think the leak was why my high pressure was so low. i ended up going through a whole 5lb tank of co2 so the leak was pretty intense. i could hear it spraying out. hopefully just a wrench will help me close that off for sure


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi ara35,

Yes, it sounds like the leak was definitely a tightening issue. If you could hear the leak, that could explain why your high pressure was low. When you get your tank filled, don't forget to obtain a new washer.


----------



## ara35 (Oct 12, 2008)

the washer that is currently there seems to be attached to the regulator though. i got everything yesterday and should have looked at it and taken my time instead of filling the tank and putting it together. i'll look again but im almost 100% that the washer is attached to teh regulator


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi ara35,

Maybe it would help if you took the regulator to the filling location, ask them if you have a "perma-seal" washer (scroll about 1/2 way down page for perma-seal washers) or if you need a plastic one.


----------



## ara35 (Oct 12, 2008)

"The 642 is the most durable regulator on the market today. This regulator sets the standard in quality features such as a forged brass body for durability, accurate machining, and a high quality chrome plated finish. This regulator has a built in Co2 resistant solid nylon inlet seal for constant perfect sealing."

so i would say i already have that??

than maybe it was just the wrench. now i'm a little relieved


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi ara35,

I agree, sounds like your regulator came with a perma-seal.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Roy,

where is this perma seal? is that the thing that connect to the CO2 tank valve?

T


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Tony,

A perma-seal replaces the plastic washer between the CO2 bottle and the regulator. Mine screws into my CO2 bottle. Rex Grigg, and others, sell them online. They are inexpensive and I don't have to remember to by a new seal each time I fill my tank. Also they are cheaper in the long run.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

If you don't have a perma-seal and are using a plastic washer (new one every time you refill your container) the washer maybe crooked. The last couple of times I changed out my CO2 tank I had the plastic washer getting cockeyed inside as I screwed the regulator on. I didn't realize it had not gotten firm against the tank until I turned on the gas and heard it escape. Once before I even had changed the tank several days and heard a loud gas noise under my tank. Low and behold I could see the gas escaping. The washer had finally reseated itself after days and now loose inside. A few more turns to tighten it down solved my problem. Maybe that's what's going on with you.

BTW the place where I get my tanks refilled, they send my tanks off and I get my own tanks back, refilled. I have to have an extra tank to do this but that is security back up anyway so that I'm never without CO2.


----------

